

Careful with that Buffer - Aloha
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/?p=2535

======
mherdeg
The "kill him with hammers" stuff is from a 1988 Dave Barry column, reprinted
at e.g.
[http://articles.philly.com/1988-02-17/news/26239559_1_crates...](http://articles.philly.com/1988-02-17/news/26239559_1_crates-
household-bills)

------
jrapdx3
Wow, that's both sad and funny. A bit of a time capsule, though when the
pressure is on is there ever a team that wouldn't have that kind of
interaction?

In a couple of past projects I was involved with, email had been sent around
among "team" members that by comparison makes those old MS messages look
pretty tame. I plan not to leak potentially embarrassing emails, at least
while some of the individual authors are still around, but keeping info safe
requires an effort to make sure it really is secure.

The article does show the need to be careful when constructing things and make
sure there are no leaks. Maybe that's more easily said than done.

------
RexRollman
That site is pretty interesting. There are some interesting articles about
older PC unixes on there as well.

------
rip747
Every time I read something about OS/2, I'm just waiting to see one of my old
friends from IBM Boca Raton names pop in there. Man I loath of those days
again. What a great bunch of people to work with. I loved it there and to this
day LOVE OS/2.

~~~
yuhong
Yea, the MS OS/2 2.0 fiasco is one of my favorite topics and I do have bad
opinions against MS for it.

------
msarnoff
In addition, there are numerous games that shipped with random plain text
(including uncompiled source code) in their binary images:

[http://tcrf.net/Category:Games_with_uncompiled_source_code](http://tcrf.net/Category:Games_with_uncompiled_source_code)

[http://www.pagetable.com/?p=28](http://www.pagetable.com/?p=28)

------
0x0
Wasn't this the case with older compilers not zeroing padding space too?

~~~
Kronopath
Hell, old compilers? Even modern compilers don't do that. I once fixed a bug
that occurred because someone was doing a memcmp() between two structures to
check if they were the same, and it was returning false because some of the
padding between variables differed between the two. This was in C++ in a
modern version of Visual Studio.

~~~
0x0
That's not so unreasonable within the process' own heap. I was thinking more
about padding inside .exe files on disk with the risk of redistributing that -
either from nonzeroed drive slack or from random memory at build time (ms-
dos/win95?)

------
hamburglar
poor erikl...

------
stewsnooze
Can someone please add Eugene to the end of the title?

~~~
Kiro
Eugene?

~~~
philh
It's a reference to a Pink Floyd track:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Careful_with_That_Axe,_Eugene](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Careful_with_That_Axe,_Eugene)

